# canning supplies



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew where i could buy canning supplies year round. I haven't been able to find anywhere to buy year round normally just around spring or late summer. IF anyone knows where i can buy jars and such please let me know.


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

Hardware stores and Walmart usually have them.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Walmart is where I buy mine, they have most everthing, pickling spices, pectin, lids and jars all year, even your local grocery store has a section, at least mine here in So. Calif. do.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You don't say where you live - but - here in Calgary I can pick up canning jars, lids, rubber seals, etc all at Canadian Tire in their home-goods section - right beside pressure cookers, dishes, cutlery, etc.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

i live in tennesse i went to walmart today and can not find any there i looked every where


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Now thats a 'Tire Store' in Calgary, the Walmart here has them in the home goods section with the vacuum sealers, toasters, coffee makers, canisters etc. just ask at the front for them.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

+1 for Crappy Tire. Canadian Tire has lots of canning stuff. Plus Canadian Tire money. You know they're not just about tires...


----------



## sf38a1 (Oct 30, 2008)

Canadian Tire Is a very good store, It remined me of the old Westren Auto stores but larger.I use to go to alot when I was in Canada.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

sf38a1 said:


> Canadian Tire Is a very good store, It remined me of the old Westren Auto stores but larger.I use to go to alot when I was in Canada.


I remember Western Auto, my first bicycle came from there when I was a kid, I had forgotten all about them. Are there any left? We have Tractor Supply Centers, I enjoy going to them right now. The one thing they don't have is one of those fruit harvesting baskets on a pole.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

+1

I love Tractor Supply.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I like to keep a years supply on hand, if you are having problems finding them now ... why not ... when spring comes around pick up a few extra. 

I've not had a problem finding supplies as of yet... Just keep in mind when you DO find them ... stock up.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been to 4 auctions this year. For a total of about $20, my supply of jars has grown by almost 300. :2thumb: They range in size from the big 2 quart down to the half pint size. One haul even had 4 dozen new lids. Yard sales and flea markets are also a great place to pick up jars for a fraction of the retail price.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Kitchen*|*Canning and Preserving*|*Jars, Lids and Rubbers*|*Ball® Canning Jars - Lehmans.com

Don't know if you have heard about Lehmans (great store :2thumb Prices looks a little high but if you are in need ... just a thought ...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> I've been to 4 auctions this year. For a total of about $20, my supply of jars has grown by almost 300. :2thumb: They range in size from the big 2 quart down to the half pint size. One haul even had 4 dozen new lids. Yard sales and flea markets are also a great place to pick up jars for a fraction of the retail price.


Most of my stuff I get from garage sales. People don't know what they have or what they can do with it. I picked up two dozen jars from my dad because his pickled egg idea went up in smoke after he ate a few dozen in a setting.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Try Ace Hardware online*

Do you have an Ace Hardware store nearby? You can order online, they will deliver for pick-up at your nearest store.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Tammy said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew where i could buy canning supplies year round. I haven't been able to find anywhere to buy year round normally just around spring or late summer. IF anyone knows where i can buy jars and such please let me know.


Tammy, my local grocery stores keep canning jars and lids year round.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Dean said:


> I picked up two dozen jars from my dad because his pickled egg idea went up in smoke after he ate a few dozen in a setting.


Note to self: don't laugh while taking a drink of soda - it's hard to get if off the monitor!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Dean said:


> Most of my stuff I get from garage sales. People don't know what they have or what they can do with it. I picked up two dozen jars from my dad because his pickled egg idea went up in smoke after he ate a few dozen in a setting.


Dean, What was your dads pickled egg idea?, I love pickled eggs!:2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I picked up two dozen jars from my dad because his pickled egg idea went up in smoke after he ate a few dozen in a setting.



sailaway said:


> Dean, What was your dads pickled egg idea?, I love pickled eggs!:2thumb:


He had enough fuel to achieve orbit.  :ignore:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

sailaway said:


> Dean, What was your dads pickled egg idea?, I love pickled eggs!:2thumb:


He thought since we had chickens growing up that he could pickle the eggs instead of eating them fresh. After a few months with a couple dozen chicken he decided to make a meal of them (why not it's like breakfast but tangy). No one could ride in the car with him for a week. It was gross. He then tried to pawn them off on his friends and family but we all knew the results. I took some because I'm a fan of not eating a dozen in a setting but everyone else declined. He only used a third of the jars he bought so I took the rest when he was throwing things out some time later.


----------

